# HT Polar Escape X-press Shelters



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

I have two HT Polar Escape X-press shelters in stock and ready for delivery. These shelters are the PE-1 Model with a zippered front door, 500 denier canvas, and folding chair. 














































Here are the specs:

* 1 MAN PULL-OVER DESIGN
* 500 DENIER HEAVY DUTY CANVAS
* EASY SET-UP AND TEAR DOWN
* 2 WAY ZIPPER DOOR IN FRONT
* 4 WAY VELCRO DURABLE DRAPED WINDOW SYSTEM
* SET UP SIZE 33" WIDE x 90" LONG x 54" HIGH
* FOLD DOWN SIZE 33" WIDE x 50" LONG x 16" HIGH
* INCLUDES FOLDING SPORTS CHAIR
* WEIGHS ABOUT 45 LBS.
* WILL FIT INTO MOST CAR TRUNKS
* SLED BASE WITH TOW ROPE FOR EASY TRANSPORT 
* EASILY ACCOMMODATES 2 HOLES
* PART # (PE-1)

OGF Member price is $189.95 + tax. PM or email at [email protected] for more information.


----------



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

I still have one of these shelters left in stock. It is in the box and ready to go. Price lowered to $169.95 + tax. If interested, PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a good deal on a one man shanty guys. 

Larry, thanks for supporting the site here and offering those great deals. 

I'll bet if you guys get one, you could have it by the Presque Isle trip 2/19!!!

I'm going Saturday to scout. I'll let you know what I find, including pix and MAYBE video!!!


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

Big Daddy, I am eagerly awaiting your news of Presque. I tentatively have my Dad and Brother-in Law scheduled to come over from Indy to go up. I have been bragging about the place. The temps look to be in the mid thirties next week during the day and then back in the twenties at night. Hopefully that will sustain some good ice. Any opinions on this?

Bdrape


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw reports on fisherie.com that say ice is anywhere from 4-5 inches, and up to 8 inches. 

Most of the fish reports say lots of smelt, some gills, some perch. I guess we'll have to find them. You'll see where the packs of shanties are. I'd imagine it's going to be busy up there this weekend.

As long as the temps get down below freezing at night, I'm not real worried. I'm still going to be careful and safe with all my safety gear. Been a weird season as far as ice formation, and you can never be too safe.

I'm heading up with 9 other guys from the SSA and if any of you guys head up, I'll be on hand held radio channel 6.

I'll let you know what I get up there and take some pix.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

Sorry, I meant that we are going next weekend not this weekend. Nevertheless, will be eagerly awaiting the posts.

Bdrape


----------

